# Oklahoma Joe vs Char Boil Longhorn?



## dockman (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't have the time to build me a new patio offset and was looking at the Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn. My question is the Char Boil Longhorn that Lowe's sells the same thing or a knock off? If it is a knock off are the just as good or should I find the Okie Joe? What stores stock the Okie Joe? I would like to see the smoker I would be buying to inspect doors, welds, etc.


----------



## dockman (Apr 3, 2014)

No feed back are they the same thing?


----------



## dockman (Apr 4, 2014)

Test


----------



## laughingpanther (Apr 11, 2014)

I've heard that Char Broil bought out Oklahoma Joe. If this is true, the Char Broil could be the same smoker. Unless Char Broil started cutting corners on qualiy. Char broil smokers and grills usually get good reviews, so the Char Broil Longhorn should be worth checking out.


----------



## dockman (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes I brought the Char Broil Okie Joe.


----------



## laughingpanther (Apr 11, 2014)

Good. Let me know if you're happy with it because I'm thinking about getting one later. For now I'll be getting by with a modified ECB because I want something easy to transport, but later on I'll want a large smoker with an offset firebox.


----------



## dockman (Apr 11, 2014)

Will do


----------



## dockman (Apr 13, 2014)

It takes a lot of charcoal to get good heat may be better off using wood.


----------



## dockman (Apr 13, 2014)

I was very pleased with the temps they ran within 5-10 degrees from side to side.


----------



## laughingpanther (Apr 13, 2014)

That about makes up my mind to get one later. Wanna say to hell with it and get a Lang 84, but the people in hell want ice water too.


----------



## dockman (Apr 13, 2014)

I just built a 250 gallon tank a few months back.


----------



## james1nc (Apr 14, 2014)

I bought the OK Joe because it looked more sturdy and was thicker. I'm very pleased with it. I mainly use this for smaller meats to smoke and grill since I have a 250 gal charcoal pig cooker for whole hogs.


----------



## hdflame (Apr 15, 2014)

I've currently got the Charbroil offset.  Lasted maybe 3 years before the firebox burned out.  Very thin and cheap metal.  I tried to keep it oiled and covered but it still rusted out quickly.  My Lowe's has both on the display floor and the OJ is definitely a lot thicker steel. Thinking about getting the OJ to replace the CB,

They also have a Chargriller which looks like the CB but the firebox is on the opposite side, it has a little thicker steel, and it has cast iron grates which I wish the OJ did. It also has a pull out ash pan on the fire box.  The CG is not as thick as the OJ, so I'm leaning towards the OJ.  I think CB bought out OJ, I hope the quality doesn't go down by going to thinner steel.

I will probably make a pull out coal pan for the smoker box and fire box and also make a removable reverse flow plate and change the smoke stack to the firebox end.

Can anyone give some feedback on the OJ as to how it holds up?  There are mixed reviews as far as fit and finish on the Lowe's website.


----------



## james1nc (Apr 15, 2014)

I've only had my OK Joe for a few weeks now so can't help you much on how long it will last , but as far as it leaking smoke mine only leaks a small amount around the smoke stack and I'm fixed that with high temp gasket seal from auto zone. I did season mine well with oil so that should keep the rust down. I'm going to oil it again after the summer just to maybe help with the winter months and not being used as much . Hope this helps with your choice and happy smoking.


----------



## hdflame (Apr 15, 2014)

james1nc said:


> I've only had my OK Joe for a few weeks now so can't help you much on how long it will last , but as far as it leaking smoke mine only leaks a small amount around the smoke stack and I'm fixed that with high temp gasket seal from auto zone. I did season mine well with oil so that should keep the rust down. I'm going to oil it again after the summer just to maybe help with the winter months and not being used as much . Hope this helps with your choice and happy smoking.


Thanks for the reply.  My CB stayed rust free for a few months, but after that it was downhill!

See you're from NC.  I'm in Sanford.


----------

